# British Military Smith's W10



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have one of these and I think mach has one as well. This is an interesting read with lots of tips for caring for an older watch. Well worth a read. :yes:

I wonder if this guy is on our forum?

271694146765


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

If only every watch for sale had a detailed write up like that.


----------

